

Weebly Adds Slick iOS App To Its Quietly Huge Web Site Creation Business - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/02/weebly-adds-slick-ios-app-to-its-quietly-huge-web-site-creation-business/

======
dannyv
We spent a little over 6 months developing this app and really focused our
efforts on a clean UI, a great new user experience, and a complimentary set of
features to the web app. Would love to hear your feedback! Easy download link:
<http://www.weebly.com/weebly/mobile/landing.php>

Funny story: We filmed the demo video outside our offices on Pacific Ave. To
get a smooth tracking shot down the sidewalk, Richard (our Head of Customer
Service) was filming Trish (Office Manager) from an Aeron chair being pulled
backwards by David (CEO). We shot another scene a few feet away and turned to
get the Aeron for another take and it was stolen! Total film budget was $25
for the music and $500 for the chair :-)

------
ygmelnikova
3 Weebly posts on HN front page now? Where can I buy this kind of exposure?

